# Activyl



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My boyfriend has a client who is a vet and she recommended Activyl for Abu's flea dermatitis. Activyl Plus Tick (the variety I wouldn't be using) touts that it was shown to produce no side effects even when applied at 5x the dosage on dogs and puppies. However, it's still new to the market, which makes me wary. 

We've used Comfortis in the past and have had success with it. Unfortunately, I've tried to use Diatomaceous Earth with no success in flea eradicating (I'm just not diligent enough with it, I guess?)

Anyone have experience with using Activyl on their Chi?


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I used Activyl 2kg every month on all my 8 little dogs (6 Chis and 1 Yorkie) to prevent the flea. Got it from my vet. No sign effect and is more gentle than other flea stuff like Programe. I cannot put this on my super small Chi girl as she is under 2kg. I like Activyl and have also switched my cats one to Activyl too. Here in the UK is not very new, I think it's at least 2 years and a lot of the vet practices use them here. 

PS I am still using Program Plus tablets for the dogs, once a month as one of the Chi girls have bad skin problems, so the tablets are for prevention but make that stronger, because I cannot afford to have a flea bomb in the house with mutli pets here.


----------

